# 69 Deluxe Stingray "Brothers"



## biggermustache (Mar 22, 2022)

Literally just picked these up. Once the years of dirt are washed off they will be nice!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 22, 2022)

Be sure to wash them with some 'vintage' water !


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 22, 2022)

I have some in a well here that is probably 4.5 Billion years old. Maybe 5 gallons or so?


----------



## Dbike (Mar 22, 2022)

Always good to see 1969 Sting-Rays. I hope those clean up okay.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 22, 2022)

Cool finds , I like em


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 23, 2022)

He shoots...he SCORES!
Sweet finds!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2022)

The crustier they are, the better they look when all polished up!!


----------



## nick tures (Mar 23, 2022)

nice finds !!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 23, 2022)

it has been almost 24 hours, where are the shiny pictures?


----------

